# Do stretch goals reset?



## amemome (Nov 22, 2017)

Sorry for another post so quickly after my initial post...

Do stretch goals reset? I'm almost done with all of mine and I miss the thrill of completing them...


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 22, 2017)

No, but there are new daily tasks every day.


----------



## Voldecourt (Nov 22, 2017)

I imagine as the game updates more stretch goals will be added.


----------



## amemome (Nov 23, 2017)

Darn.... thanks everyone! Was super pumped for stretch goals to reset with daily goals :/ hoping they do something with an update!


----------

